

Study finds US air traffic control vulnerable to cyberattack - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2009/05/07/study-us-air-traffic-control-vulnerable-cyberattack

======
andr
Word on the street is that someone has acquired a top secret CIP device and
has reconfigured the subcircuit board to connect to the FAA subchannel. Jack
Bauer is on the case.

~~~
jpeterson
They created a GUI interface in Visual Basic to hack the mainframe.

